# Fireplace - Does it seem way too big to you?



## Gizmo19 (May 12, 2013)

OMG can't figure out how to rotate that pic on here, anyone know how?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Fixed the photo for you.

I think it looks out of scale and makes the window trim look scrawny. But I realize this is a subjective opinion. Others may like it. But didn't it look out of scale on the drawings or as it was being constructed? It seems late in the game to suddenly notice now?

What concerns me is you seem to be having lots of problems with your builder supposedly doing things without you intervening before they are finished. You and your builder do not talk to each other? You did not share the fireplace you like with him? People are just winging it as they go along? There are not blueprints or anything?

What's up?

PS. Unless there is a high efficiency firebox in that thing, it is going to draft an awful lot of heated air right out the chimney.


----------



## Gizmo19 (May 12, 2013)

Well there was a blueprint but they did not have the dimensions of the fireplace when we had our "pre-construction meeting", the only time we've actually met the builder. We only get to talk to their realtor whom is a jerk. The blueprints showed the room without the fireplace, all he did was draw a line in the corner where it'd be. At that point we had not decided if we wanted it in the corner or not or on the other wall if I remember correctly, but wouldn't you think after we decided to do the corner one they'd have us approve the dimensions? I did send them pictures but only for how we wanted the design of the mantel, granted those were all more proportionate in size. We just assumed it would be a normal proportionately sized fireplace, obviously we now know we shouldn't have assumed anything with them. This is the first time we've built a house however, so one would think they would have given us a little more direction with things.

The only thing they say is that we ordered a "raised fireplace box", if that word was ever used with us saying yes to it, if it did, we had no idea that meant that we'd get a gigantic fireplace due to it. Again, one would think they would explain that and give us the dimensions...

Oh and thanks for editing the pic!!


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

I am a fan of large fireplaces, but that still looks too big. See how the trim details get crammed into the corners?


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

Honestly imho which means nothing, I do not like it.
It is out of scale as sdsester suggested. Look at the massiveness of the fireplace trim and compare to the window trim.
As a carpenter, I love building stuff like that mantle, but the window would also get the treatment with the rest of the trim in the room. This really may not be a direction you would want to go in.

Here is something a little more contemporary and will be all plaster and tile, minimal wood trim around the windows.
The big fireplace is not the issue, it is how they chose to finish the trim that I do not like.
In this photo, you can see that the room does already have massive stepped crown molding on the ceiling, while the whole goal here is to tone it down and not try to look like rich kings, will be some soft earth tone colors and such.
If you look at project showcase and search fireplace and pergolas, you will see the project as it is in progress. It might give you and your builder some happy middle ground.








.


----------



## mrwoodty (May 15, 2013)

Seems out of scale for the rest of the room, better to pay some additional cost now than hate it for the rest of your life. I Had a fence built and the contractor did not build per my drawings, came home and had him redo the fence, I even paid him extra but now I'm happy every time I look at the fence and in one year I won't even remember the extra money. Good luck.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

The fireplace itself does not look that big.....the problem is the surround.......geeezzzz.......who ever did that was either trying to use up some old wood or just does not know what they are doing.

Personally....leave the fireplace but rip out everything around it....the mantle can be dropped at least foot....and reduced in size....the side columns...get rid of them....I would think some type of stone tile would work better.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok, so your big mistake was not be more specific with what you wanted.
I don't think he'll do it over, because he had no direction or imput from you.

Having said that, it can be fixed...You're looking at one big fireplace
in a room with nothing else. You have to start thinking about viewing the room in it's totality with the furniture and window treatments. 

How many windows in the room and what window treatments do you have planned? Blinds, romans, shades, drapes?
Show us some more of the room.

Our fireplace is stone and it goes all the way up to the ceiling. Several years ago we built a plain mantle about 3" deep. 
We installed it so that
the top of the mantle is at 5'6" ...If your 5'3" your mantle is about the same size.

Here is a suggestion for you (with pics -- so if you like this idea you can show your builder) 

Firstly, a mantle on top of the windows will help a lot by tying it together with your FP mantle. 
Now the windows, have him mirror the molding and mantle above all the
windows and doors in the room to match the Fireplace. It's a beautiful FP,
and you're lucky to have 9 foot ceilings. 

Embrace that FP, and use it for inspiration to dress up the windows and doors. 
I'll be back with the pics.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

These windows are in our Dining Room, can you picture something like this on your windows painted white? 
From the top of the windows to the top
of the molding is about 11 inches tall...( the window trim in 3 1/2"
and the mantel top is 7 1/2 " totaling 11 inches)

Is there a large opening between the LR and Dining room or a dooway?

Have him do the molding over the door or opening into your room.
the molding matches the window trim...this is what I mean, match your
opening or doorway into the room with your window trim


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

Gizmo19 said:


> there will be no hearth or tile, carpet will just be up against the bottom and stone will be in the middle surrounding the fireplace box.


it may have been asked and answered and I missed it, is this a wood burning or gas fireplace? I ask because most building codes require a hearth of a certain dimension (out in front of fireplace and extending so much from the sides of the opening) just in case embers fall from the fireplace.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I doubt the OP will be back to us. There were lots of problems on this job. She got the wrong paint applied to walls too. 

Apparently the builder only allowed one meeting with the home owners and insisted all communication about likes and disklikes, concerns and problems, be communicated through the real estate agent. 

The agent now wants to rush to close by the 5/24 and will no doubt be convincing the buyers that whatever is wrong is not that bad and they will learn to live with it. 

Seems a rather weird combination of naive buyers and arrogant opportunist builder to me but I guess it takes all kinds.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

you can't be serious?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

GBrackins said:


> you can't be serious?


Read the corresponding thread in the paint section!

From post 4 of this thread....

"Well there was a blueprint but they did not have the dimensions of the fireplace when we had our "pre-construction meeting", the only time we've actually met the builder. We only get to talk to their realtor whom is a jerk."


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

unbelievable!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

GBrackins said:


> unbelievable!


And sad. I fear the young couple is going to get strongarmed into signing off on stuff they really do not like nor should they accept even if compensated. Come time to sell the house, the paint may not be an issue but that overgrown fireplace will. 

And the owner standing in front of it makes it look like a movie prop or something. I do hope they were able to work out some things. The whole situation sounded beyond weird to me.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

issues like that gives us all a bad name in home construction unfortunately


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

its to big and balky for this size room.


----------



## Gizmo19 (May 12, 2013)

sdsester - Can you do me a favor and delete the pic you posted for me? I will come back next week and give everyone an update I promise. But worried about that pic being out there at the moment. I tried to PM you but I don't have enough posts yet to do so Thanks!!


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

imo. that thing is butt ugly. if it were natural wood and/or stone, it would probably be nice.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Gizmo19 said:


> sdsester - Can you do me a favor and delete the pic you posted for me? I will come back next week and give everyone an update I promise. But worried about that pic being out there at the moment. I tried to PM you but I don't have enough posts yet to do so Thanks!!


Picture removed!


----------



## henrylarry6 (Nov 2, 2012)

Yes big fireplace looks good but only when the size of the room or hall where fireplace is also big.


----------

